# tu/vosotros = usted/ustedes



## DonManuel_CH

buenas,
quisiera saber, que foma utilizáis vosotros en vuestro país/lugar/círculo de conocidos etc. para la segunda persona del plural: vosotros o ustedes?

que yo sepa, se utiliza ustedes en lugar de vosotros más en países latinoamericanas. también recuerdo un película (colombiana creo) en la que una chava le llamaba a su mejor amiga "usted".. eso me parecía muy raro...

qué opináis vosotros, tú = usted y vosotros = ustedes?

en cuáles estados se utilizan esas formas?


----------



## Outsider

Fíjese en esta página sobre el voseo.


----------



## N. Pettinati

En Argentina en una conversación formal se trata a la gente de usted y sino directamente se vosea. Es muy difícil que alguien use el vosotros. Por otra parte, vosear no es lo mismo que tutear (aunque muchos los usan como si fuesen sinónimos). Los argentinos usamos el vos y no el tu.


----------



## grumpus

Hola DonManuel,
Vosotros es unico de Espana.  No se usa en otra parte (Guinea Equatorial????)(es informal).   Ustedes es formal e informal en America Latina. 
No existen reglas fijas acerca del uso de "tu" y "usted"  (o vos en las regiones donde lo utilizan).
En general, en los lugares urbanos se usa mas facilmente "tu" que en lugares rurales.  Yo sospecho tambien (para meterme en lios con nuestros colegas del foro) que los paises mas "desiguales" en cuestiones economicas o los que tienen una estructura muy rigida de clases se usa mas el "usted", pero lo puedo probar.
El uso de vos se encuentra en el Cono Sur, America Central y el estado de Chiapas en Mexico.  Creo que tambien se puede oir en Colombia tambien.  Vos es informal.

Saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## paprika

Hola, Don Manuel:
En México usamos la forma *ustedes* para la segunda persona plural. (no hay diferencia si es formal o familiar)
*Tú,* lo usamos para amigos, conocidos, familia, niños, personas de confianza.
*Usted, * lo usamos para  desconocidos, gente mayor, jefes, personas que conocemos por primera vez, o cuando queremos expresar respeto.

Espero (le), (te) sirva mi comentario,


----------



## roxcyn

Se usa la forma de vosotros en la literatura muy antingua y también en España.  

Cuando quiere respetar a alguien (como un desconocido, un médico, un profesor, etc) se usa "usted"

Entre amigos y familia puede usar "usted" cuando estén enojados, o estén peleando entre ellos mismos.   Es una manera para indicar que hay menos cariño (afecto). 

NB: En algunos países hispanohablantes (tal vez los nativos pueden hablar de este tema), los hijos se usan usted con los padres.


----------



## paprika

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Se usa la forma de vosotros en la literatura muy antingua y también en España.
> 
> Cuando quiere respetar a alguien (como un desconocido, un médico, un profesor, etc) se usa "usted"
> 
> Entre amigos y familia puede usar "usted" cuando estén enojados, o estén peleando entre ellos mismos. Es una manera para indicar que hay menos cariño (afecto).
> 
> NB: En algunos países hispanohablantes (tal vez los nativos pueden hablar de este tema), los hijos se usan usted con los padres.


 
Al menos en México no es muy común hablar de "usted" a los padres o a los hijos, sin embargo, tengo una amiga que le habla de usted a su papá... sí lo he escuchado algunas veces, pero no es la mayoría.

Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

"Vosotros" ni siquiera se usa en toda España, en algunas partes de Andalucía y Canarias (al menos) se usa "ustedes". Casi podría decirse que la distribución de "vosotros" es equivalente a la de la distinción entre "c" y "z".


----------



## Juan Antonio Robledo

paprika said:
			
		

> Al menos en México no es muy común hablar de "usted" a los padres o a los hijos, sin embargo, tengo una amiga que le habla de usted a su papá... sí lo he escuchado algunas veces, pero no es la mayoría.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Paprika, efectivamente actualmente  en México se usa que los hijos le hablen de "tu" a sus padres, pero antes era usual que les hablaran de "usted", mas o menos la gente nacida a fines de los setenta es la que habla de "tu" a sus padres porque antes pobre de ti si lo hacías.

Por otra parte creo que la palabra usted se deriva de una aberración por el uso de "vuestra merced" que

 luego pasó a "vuesaced" quedando finalmente en "usted" según me lo explicó una persona que conoce del origen de las palabras.



Saludos


----------



## Makilakixki

Hola;
Quisiera añadir que conocí a dos colombianos (uno del note y otro del sur9 con dos puntos de vista diferentes con respecto al tu y el usted. El del norte usaba el tuteo con toda normalidad en los contextos habituales de confianza, compadreo, familiaridad, etc. Pero el sureño, para mi sorpresa, nunca me tuteó, a pesar de ser ambos casi de la misma edad, aduciendo que lo consideraba una cursilada muy esnobista. De hecho,yo acabé tratandole a él de usted por pura mímesis... jeje


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola!

Sólo para agregar que por mi pais, en la ciudad de Maracaibo se usa el voseo. Sin embargo, su forma de hablar no se parece a los Argentinos, sino que tiene un toque de España.

Más información en Wikipedia.

Saludos!


----------



## Gustavoang

grumpus said:
			
		

> Yo sospecho tambien (para meterme en lios con nuestros colegas del foro) que los paises mas "desiguales" en cuestiones economicas o los que tienen una estructura muy rigida de clases se usa mas el "usted", pero lo puedo probar.



Yo estoy en desacuerdo con eso; no he notado tal hecho en algún país latinoamericano.

Pienso que los aspectos económicos no tienen que ver.

Como ya han explicado, "usted" se usa para expresar respeto por diversas razones, como admiración, para "mantener cierta distancia", para tratar a un cliente, un jefe, un desconocido, y si, también para tratar a una persona con una buena posición económica.

Quizás tienes ese concepto porque en las telenovelas que exportamos, siempre (al menos las venezolanas) se marca diferencia entre "vida de pobre" y "vida de rico", y se ve al pobre adulando al rico (y eso incluye tratarlo de "usted").

Pero en la vida cotidiana, no veo que razones económicas influyan de alguna manera considerable en la forma con que usamos esa palabra.

Saludos.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

¿Pero Gustavo, cuando se habla con la gente pobre se usa el usted o es más común tratarla de tú?


----------



## dassin

Estuve en Medellín hace pocos meses, y descubrí que varias personas (un poco) más jóvenes me trataban de Ud. de modo sistemático. "¿Tan viejo estoy?", me dije. Yo los voseaba ostensiblemente para ver si cambiaban su actitud desmoralizadora. Luego comencé a sospechar que el usted allá no tiene la misma carga de respeto que en otros lugares: también lo usaban entre ellos, me parece.

Acá en la Argentina, a principios del siglo XX, creo que era común que los hijos los trataran de Ud. a los padres. Creo que la costumbre perduró más tiempo en sectores acomodados, o patricios, digamos, pero no estoy seguro.




			
				Makilakixki said:
			
		

> Hola;
> Quisiera añadir que conocí a dos colombianos (uno del note y otro del sur9 con dos puntos de vista diferentes con respecto al tu y el usted. El del norte usaba el tuteo con toda normalidad en los contextos habituales de confianza, compadreo, familiaridad, etc. Pero el sureño, para mi sorpresa, nunca me tuteó, a pesar de ser ambos casi de la misma edad, aduciendo que lo consideraba una cursilada muy esnobista. De hecho,yo acabé tratandole a él de usted por pura mímesis... jeje


----------



## SpiceMan

N. Pettinati said:
			
		

> Por otra parte, vosear no es lo mismo que tutear (aunque muchos los usan como si fuesen sinónimos). Los argentinos usamos el vos y no el tu.





			
				grumpus said:
			
		

> Vos es informal.
> 
> Saludos,
> Grumpus


Para mí vos no es informal en Argentina, sino más bien "neutro". Como dice Pettinati, vosear y tutear no es lo mismo por más que lo parezca. 

En Argentina se trata de usted como forma de respeto (generalmente con las personas mayores), al resto se lo trata de "vos". Es independiente de formalismos e informalismos: se tiene conversaciones formales utilizando el vos (en realidad, simplemente se evita dirigirse al otro con "vos" directamente, pero la conjugación verbal es siempre en segunda persona singular, o sea verbos conjugados en "vos" sin utilización de pronombres. Siempre me refiero al voseo de Argentina y, más específicamente, de Buenos Aires). 

Concuerdo con Pettinati con que voseo y tuteo no son lo mismo.


----------



## Gustavoang

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> ¿Pero Gustavo, cuando se habla con la gente pobre se usa el usted o es más común tratarla de tú?



Cuando hablo con una persona desconocida que es mayor que yo, la trato de usted; no importa si es pobre o rica. Y cuando hablo con alguien de mi edad (o menor), la tuteo (o sea, la trato usando "tú"). Generalmente la gente en la zona centro-norte de Venezuela suele hacer así, en mi opinión. Por ejemplo, al conserje de mi residencia yo le digo "usted" porque es mayor que yo y no tenemos confianza.

Aquí en Venezuela, si tuteas a una persona mayor que tú con la que no tienes confianza, la gente te pregunta "¿Por qué lo tuteas? ¿Acaso ya jugaste metras con él?".

En los andes venezolanos, el dialecto es como en Colombia (la parte que limita con Venezuela por el estado Táchira); por lo tanto, los andinos no tutean sino que tratan de "usted".

Saludos!


----------



## Gustavoang

dassin said:
			
		

> Estuve en Medellín hace pocos meses, y descubrí que varias personas (un poco) más jóvenes me trataban de Ud. de modo sistemático. "¿Tan viejo estoy?", me dije. Yo los voseaba ostensiblemente para ver si cambiaban su actitud desmoralizadora. Luego comencé a sospechar que el usted allá no tiene la misma carga de respeto que en otros lugares: también lo usaban entre ellos, me parece.



Los colombianos son muy conocidos por ser bastante educados y respetuosos, al menos ese es el concepto que tenemos muchas personas aquí en Venezuela. Por eso, creo yo, que suelen tratar así a casi todo el mundo.

Yo he conocido colombianos mayores que yo que no me tutean, sino que me tratan de "usted" (incluso en conversaciones muy informales).

Saludos!


----------



## xCyruSx

Una pregunta inculta... el vos está aceptado como una palabra real? Yo pense que era lingo de los Argentinos...

Acá en Chile es simple:

Usted (Sing) Es para referirse a alguien que está sobre ti, en hechos de jerarquia (Profesores, Doctores, Jefes, Gerentes, etc...)
Tú (Sing) Es para referirse a gente de confianza, no necesariamente a la que le tengas respeto a o no, igual puedes usar Tú para alguien a quién respetas, siempre que esté a tu altura jerarquica/social...
Ustedes (Plural) Sirve para formar o informal...

Nosotros no tenemos el "vosotros" que creo que usan los españoles para referirse a un grupo de personas en tono informal....

acá se usa ustedes para todos los casos


----------



## Jellby

Hablando de edades y respetos...

Si yo a alguien mayor que yo le hablo de usted... ¿es normal que esa persona me hable a mí de tú? A mí me parece que o bien me está dando a entender que podemos tutearnos los dos, o bien es una falta de respeto por su parte. No me parece lógico que en una conversación una de las partes hable de tú y la otra de usted.


----------



## beatrizg

dassin said:
			
		

> Estuve en Medellín hace pocos meses, y descubrí que varias personas (un poco) más jóvenes me trataban de Ud. de modo sistemático. "¿Tan viejo estoy?", me dije. Yo los voseaba ostensiblemente para ver si cambiaban su actitud desmoralizadora. Luego comencé a sospechar que el usted allá no tiene la misma carga de respeto que en otros lugares: también lo usaban entre ellos, me parece.
> quote]
> 
> Pues la verdad es que en Colombia se usa el usted, el tú y el vos. Todo depende de la región.
> En la región Caribe, se habla casi exclusivamente de "tú".
> El Antioquia (Medellín) y algunas zonas andinas se habla de "vos" y "usted".
> En el resto de la región andina se usa bastante el "usted", pero también se "tutea".
> La ventaja es que estas diferencias no están regidas por códigos de cortesía. Así que no hay que extrañarse, dassin.


----------



## dassin

¿Y qué es entonces lo que determina el pasaje de una forma a otra entre los antioqueños, beatriz? (Gracias por los datos.)


----------



## Gustavoang

xCyruSx said:
			
		

> Una pregunta inculta... el vos está aceptado como una palabra real? Yo pense que era lingo de los Argentinos...



De que es una palabra real, es una palabra real. Creo que tu pregunta es si es oficial.

Si es oficial: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=vos

Saludos.


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

Tengo una amiga de Costa Rica, ella cadavez que habla con migo siempre dice "usted", tambien si somos muy amigas, raro.


----------



## MarX

DonManuel_CH said:


> buenas,
> quisiera saber, que foma utilizáis vosotros en vuestro país/lugar/círculo de conocidos etc. para la segunda persona del plural: vosotros o ustedes?
> 
> que yo sepa, se utiliza ustedes en lugar de vosotros más en países latinoamericanas. también recuerdo un película (colombiana creo) en la que una chava le llamaba a su mejor amiga "usted".. eso me parecía muy raro...
> 
> qué opináis vosotros, tú = usted y vosotros = ustedes?
> 
> en cuáles estados se utilizan esas formas?


Hola!

*Vosotr@s* se usa sólo en Espanna, en Hispanoamérica no lo usan para nada.

Lo que muchos hispanoamericanos utilizan es *vos*.
Podés leer más acá y acá.

25%-30% de los hispanohablantes son voseantes, y aproximadamente 10% (en Espanna) hablan de *vosotr@s*.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

MarX said:


> Hola!
> 
> *Vosotr@s* se usa sólo en Espanna, en Hispanoamérica no lo usan para nada.
> 
> Lo que muchos hispanoamericanos utilizan es *vos*.
> Podés leer más acá y acá.
> 
> 25%-30% de los hispanohablantes son voseantes, y aproximadamente 10% (en Espanna) hablan de *vosotr@s*.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿De dónde has sacado esas cifras?

Me parece que esos datos están muy por debajo de la realidad. Tú mismo en el otro hilo de vos, ya te habrás dado cuenta que se vosea en la mayoría de los países en América. Y vosotros creo que se usa casi en toda España excepto en Andalucia y Canarias, y no creo que el 90% de los españoles vivan en esas áreas.

Saludos.


----------



## MarX

mirx said:


> ¿De dónde has sacado esas cifras?
> 
> Me parece que esos datos están muy por debajo de la realidad. Tú mismo en el otro hilo de vos, ya te habrás dado cuenta que se vosea en la mayoría de los países en América. Y vosotros creo que se usa casi en toda España excepto en Andalucia y Canarias, y no creo que el 90% de los españoles vivan en esas áreas.
> 
> Saludos.


Disculpa si no me he explicado bien.
A lo mejor eso puede aclarar lo que quiero decir.

10% de los hispanohablantes utilizan *vosotr@s*, y ellos son en Espanna.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

Jellby said:


> Hablando de edades y respetos...
> 
> Si yo a alguien mayor que yo le hablo de usted... ¿es normal que esa persona me hable a mí de tú? A mí me parece que o bien me está dando a entender que podemos tutearnos los dos, o bien es una falta de respeto por su parte. No me parece lógico que en una conversación una de las partes hable de tú y la otra de usted.


*Hablando de edades y respetos...*
Desde que los conozco, siempre he escuchado a mis padres darse de 'Usted' entre ellos. Y ya han superado los 85 años.
Buenos días.
gatogab


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Para añadir unos comentarios más a este hilo largo: (0) Usted/ustedes son pronombres de la tercera persona, no la segunda, como indican los verbos correspondientes; (1) he visto en la literatura (a) –como dice Gatogab– _vosotros_ usado entre marido y esposa, con cariño; _usted_ usado por el padre hablando al hijo, para expresar (b) un cariño especial, o (c) una reprimenda; (2) un centroamericano me dijo que diría _vos_ a sus cuates/compinches, pero nunca a sus padres; para no faltar de respeto, les diría únicamente _tú_.


----------



## Jellby

MarX said:


> 10% de los hispanohablantes utilizan *vosotr@s*, y ellos son en Espanna.



Una puntualización:

En España casi todo el mundo usa "vosotros" y "vosotras", muy poca gente usa "vosotr@s", y me atrevo a decir que nadie en el lenguaje oral.


----------



## ferrut

En España (Salvo en las Islas Canarias y unas pocas zonas de Andalucía)  se utiliza "Tú/vosotros" de forma informal y "Usted/Ustedes" cuando el trato es más formal, es decir, personas mayores o, a veces, jerárquicamente superiores. No siempre es fácil saber cuándo usar una forma u otra ya que hay gente que puede considerar una falta de respeto si la llamas de "tú" y otras, por el contrario, ofenderse si la llamas de "usted". Muchas veces es el sentido común quien nos dice cómo debemos actuar. 

*"Tú/vosotros" da cercanía. "Usted/ustedes" marca las distancias. *

También depende mucho de la edad y el entorno. 

Por ejemplo, si voy en el metro y quiero preguntarle a una persona absolutamente desconocida y con la que no tengo ningún tipo de relación, le hablaría de "usted" si fuera mayor de unos 40-45 años y de "tú" si fuera menor de esa edad. _En un entorno en el que no existe ninguna relación entre las personas, la forma del trato la marca la edad._

Sin embargo, en un entorno donde sí hay relación entre las personas, la edad no tiene tanta importancia como la posición jerárquica. En el trabajo se suele hablar de "tú" a cualquier persona, independientemente de su edad, si es un compañero o un subordinado. Si la persona ostenta una posición jerárquica superior, entonces ya es algo más complicado pues pueden usarse las dos formas. Lo mejor es fijarse en cómo se dirigen a él/ella los demás y actuar de igual forma.


----------



## ferrut

mirx said:


> ¿De dónde has sacado esas cifras?
> 
> Me parece que esos datos están muy por debajo de la realidad. Tú mismo en el otro hilo de vos, ya te habrás dado cuenta que se vosea en la mayoría de los países en América. Y vosotros creo que se usa casi en toda España excepto en Andalucia y Canarias, y no creo que el 90% de los españoles vivan en esas áreas.
> 
> Saludos.



Incluso la gran mayoría de los andaluces utiliza "vosotros", aunque algunos lo mezclan y dicen cosas tan curiosas como "Ustedes tenéis"....


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Jellby said:


> "Vosotros" ni siquiera se usa en toda España, en algunas partes de Andalucía y Canarias (al menos) se usa "ustedes". Casi podría decirse que la distribución de "vosotros" es equivalente a la de la distinción entre "c" y "z".


  No sería mejor decir que ustedes se usa con las formas de vos? (vos porque el plural latino originalmente era vos)  Por ejemplo: Ustedes sois mis mejores amigos.  Y no ustedes son.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

"Vos" como pronombre nominativo plural de la segunda persona es histórico, ahora con pocas excepciones se dice "vosotros" con el verbo correspondiente: es decir, "vosotros sois", "vosotras sabéis". Ten en cuenta que el origen de "ustedes" es "vuestras _mercedes_", así que el sujeto del verbo es el sustantivo "mercedes", y requiere un verbo en la tercera persona: "ustedes son", "ustedes saben".

Mientras tanto, el "vos" plural histórico ha sido adoptado como pronombre singular en algunas regiones (con un verbo modificado), como en inglés el antiguo "you" (plural dativo y acusativo) se cambió en nominativo singular además de plural, y ahora casi no se usa el antiguo pronombre singular "thou".


----------

